# Another new TT owner (well nearly)



## victoria (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi guys

Thought I'd pop by and say hello ... signed for my new TT yesterday (well its not brand new - just new to me) - just having a few bits done which Ive asked for and hopefully will be picking her up tomorrow .... :mrgreen:

Im sure I'll have billions of questions ...


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

What did you get?! Where from? Price etc?!

[smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## victoria (Sep 30, 2009)

Its a 2003 - like a grey/blue colour(?), 36K 1.8 225bhp which has been increased to 260 ... 

SHE has dark purple leather recaro seats with matching steering wheel/trim .... different I must say and it's been based on the s-line from what I can gather, body kit, bose system ... with amazing wheels ... oh and a hard top (ready for winter)

Bought from a garage near Nottingham ... will post some piccies when I get my paws on her 8)


----------



## victoria (Sep 30, 2009)

One more question ... the dash is OK apart from where the image is of the petrol warning light ... it seems a bit fuzzy ... have I read there was some recall on this? Or have I made that up??


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 



victoria said:


> One more question ... the dash is OK apart from where the image is of the petrol warning light ... it seems a bit fuzzy ... have I read there was some recall on this? Or have I made that up??


That's a fault with the pixels in the DIS and unfortunately not covered under the dashpod issue

Can be repaired by companies like the below

http://clusterrepairsuk.co.uk/repair-list/audi/tt/


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont for get to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## victoria (Sep 30, 2009)

Well looks like this was a short lived TT experience ...

the car was in the garage before I bought it to have bits done ... the dealer rang me last night on the way home and said he cant release the car, looks like its been in a smash and doesnt think its safe to be on the road - why on earth did they not inspect the soddin thing before the put it up for sale????

Oh well ... anyone want to buy a VX220???


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Look on the bright side better that than they sell you an unsafe car


----------



## victoria (Sep 30, 2009)

of course .. glad they told me ... shame but oh well .... hunt is back on


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

